# My beautiful camp is for sale, in NY 55acres



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I do not know how to do a link but it is listed at unitedcountry.com . Click on office, then New York state, then Dolgeville. It is listed for 190,000.

I wish I didn't have to sell but it is part of what has to happen due to the divorce.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I wanted to see it but could not find one for 190000?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I wanted to see it but could not find one for 190000?


Click on the land for sale button. It took a few seconds to load.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful, so sorry you have to lose it..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is this your camp? Rare Find Waterfront And More - Dolgeville New York

It *IS* beautiful!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes it is Terri, thank you for the link.

It is a slice of heaven to me....


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Excellent property that has everything anyone interested in homesteading could ask for, including the hunting. Great price as well as great location.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's wonderful. So nice I had to post the link to it on my Facebook page. I know you hate to lose it, but hopefully it will fulfill someone else's dream.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you AngieM2....it really is a magical place and I am sure it will touch others too!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

That looks awesome! Hope it didn't suffer too much damage from Sandy barrelling through. would love to see it in person!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Man ..that makes me want to move to NY..


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, curiosity getting the best of me.......
Since HBE Group realty doesn't say "where" (other than Dolgeville) the prop is - where is it? Off Rt 29? Above or below Dolgeville?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Micheal said:


> OK, curiosity getting the best of me.......
> Since HBE Group realty doesn't say "where" (other than Dolgeville) the prop is - where is it? Off Rt 29? Above or below Dolgeville?


Just over the Dolgeville line...in Salisbury..off of 29


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

roadless, Very nice property. Im sorry about your situation. I hope greener pastures find you. 

What comes with the land, septic? water well in? Is there electricity to the cabin? what heats the cabin? What do you cook on while at the cabin, like is there a propane system of sorts set up? Is the road to it seasonal? 

the add doesnt answer my curiosity...lol thanks


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is an offgrid cabin. There are propane lights and heat. I have a very cool stove for cooking but it is not included in the sale.

The land did perk but there is not a well or septic.
We were planning on building a 'regular' home at the top of the property near the road... .near the morton building.

The road to get to the property is not seasonal but it is a dead end .

All I can say is that it is incredibly beautiful....in all seasons.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A beautiful place. You have my sympathy. I lost mine too.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am so sorry Vicker.....I guess the challenge now is to not lose ourselves in the process...best wishes to you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Life always offers you new roads to travel


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Nice place! When I lived in NY I had a camp in Hamilton county. It was only on one acre, but had 100' of lake frontage. Same brown color with knotty pine interior! I am sorry you have to give it up.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just bumping the post up.....I would love to have someone on here buy it....


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

roadless said:


> Just bumping the post up.....I would love to have someone on here buy it....


I posted it on my FB page since I have a lot of NY friends and people from NY in other parts of the country, who talk about moving back here. I also posted it on my NY Homesteading Forum. Maybe they can share it with others. Good luck! It is beautiful and I would never have wanted to give it up either.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you katlupe!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just bumping it up to keep the post alive.
I would love to see someone here own it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Give you another bump, if it was in Pa. I might be interested.......


----------

